# First time litter



## sky0401 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi all! I'm so excited that I got my first litter. Its first time for me and my rabbit. My doe (nz red) gave 9 kits all alive. I was surprise all the kits are alive but I was more surprised that all kits are black color. I bred her with cali. Any of you can confirm the color for me? Lol


----------



## TAH (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats 

@samssimonsays @Bunnylady @DutchBunny03


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats on the litter! Baby bunnies are always so cute! Do you know if the red NZ is pure for generations? Same with the Californian? If not, and there are other colors in their lineage, then those colors will manifest themselves from time to time. I raised chinchilla Satins and would get a black "sport" in a litter. Fortunately black was one of the recognized colors for the breed, so I could show them.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats! They look black to me it's hard to know for sure until they are older if they get tipping or not.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Nov 26, 2016)

I've heard that a lot of Californians carry Steel (don't breed them myself, so I have to take others' word on this). Steel + non-extension (which is what gives you red) can look solid black, or it can be Steel with just a little bit of ticking, like samssimonsays said.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Nov 27, 2016)

They could be black, or that could just be their first coat. A lot of rabbits have a baby coat and an adult coat. The adult coat is usually lighter. Can we have a couple more pictures? They could be blue, or its just the reflection off their coats.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 27, 2016)

Welcome to BYH! Congrats on your newborns! Please look around and make yourself at home


----------

